# Wo kann man hier trails surfen - Ellertshäuser See



## cubebiker (6. Januar 2021)

Morsche, so, Traumhaus gefunden. Hingefahren. Alles super. Aber wo kann man in der Nähe des Ellertshäuser Sees MTB fahren. Vielleicht etwas spezifischer: Enduro und DH fahren. Mir ist bewusst das das hier nicht die Alpen sind aber geht da überhaupt was? Bei Trailforks nix. Komoot zeigt Tagestouren mit geringem Anspruch. Nicht unbedingt was ich suche. Bevor ihr fragt: das Haus ist sooo schön. Wäre einfach toll wenn es nicht daran scheitert.
Danke! 
ach ja, so eine halbe Stunde Umkreis um den See mit dem Auto ist kein Problem. Länger geht auch nur eben seltener


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2021)

Hi 
im Schweinfurter Wald gibt es einiges zu erfahren  ist aber alles illegal  
Flowtrail am Kreuzberg ist auch nicht weit Weg und mit dem Auto würde ich den Odenwald empfehlen ist in 90 min zu erreichen. Dort gibt es geile Strecken, die auch legal sind, ich sage nur MI1, MIL1, CO1.,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PopcornJoe (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo cubebiker,

da fällt mir in der Nähe vom Ellershäuser See sofort die Burning Bike Strecke bei Hausen ein.
Liegt ca. 10-15 km vom See entfernt (Du kannst die Tour auch ab Hesselbach starten, dann ist die Anfahrt kürzer) 

Bin die Tour selbst aber noch nicht gefahren. Steht aber auf der Todoliste...

Hier die Tourenbeschreibung:
Burning Bike ist eine abwechslungsreich gestaltete Tour, die durch vier Täler führt. Zwei interessante Trails bringen Fahrspaß und Flow.

Länge: 25 km / Dauer: ca. 2,5 h / Höhendifferenz: 650 hm

Gendarmen-Trail:
Die Besonderheit dieses Streckenabschnittes sind die vielen Kehren, die auf ca. 80 Tiefenmetern und einer Länge von ca. 500 m zu absolvieren sind.

Neuwied-Trail:
Der Trail ist ca. 1 km lang. Mit im Schnitt 3 % Steigung geht dieser Streckenabschnitt des Burning Bike auf 600 m Länge sehr verspielt aufwärts, um dann mit durchschnittlich 5 % Gefälle weitere 300 m zu surfen. Charakteristisch sind für diesen Trail die vielen kleinen Hügel mit teils 50 % Gefälle, die aber alle durch einen Chicken Way zu umfahren sind

Die Tour ist nicht nur Enduro und DH, aber vielleicht ist das trotzdem was für dich...

Quelle/Info-Flyer:


			https://www.schweinfurter-oberland.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Flyer-BurningBike_20170805.pdf
		


Hier die Komoot-Daten der Tour:








						Burning Bike | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Schweinfurter Oberland hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 25,1 km | Dauer: 02:21 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. Januar 2021)

Naja, Enduro ist an der Burning Bike Strecke eigentlich gar nix 
Wohne am Ellertshäuser See. Da sieht man sich bestimmt mal
I'm Schweinfurter Wald gibt's schon ganz gute Strecken. 
Je nach Anspruch halt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. Januar 2021)

@cubebiker welches Haus solls den werden wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (10. Januar 2021)

Mal einige Bilder als Inspiration


----------



## pinguin (12. Februar 2021)

Ich tät da eher Rennrad oder Cross fahren. Ansonsten, wie die Vorgänger schon schrieben, SW Stadtwald. Oder mal Richtung Thüringen schauen. Soweit ist das alles nicht weg. Aber so direkt vom E-See los? Naja, es gibt da echt bessere Untersätze als ein Enduro.


----------



## cubebiker (12. Februar 2021)

Ja, ihr habt da Recht, habe mich trotz des schönen Hauses gegen die Gegend entschieden. Ich brauch einfach mehr Berge... Danke


----------

